# Bummer. SHOUT actually works



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I was hoping, really hoping that the stuff didn't work. I don't NEED to spend 5 minutes scrubbing with a little brush on each of the grease covered jeans I'm presented with each wash day. 

Testing showed me that it's worth while, tho. Three pair of identical jeans from Artificer. All three with loads of grease stains, and 2 with grass stains in addition to the grease. I SHOUTed 2 pair and left one as a control. Washed the way I normally do. 

sigh. The two I treated were spotless. Looked new, in fact. The untreated one was clean, but had grease stains, and some green down on one knee. 

Thought I'd share the test with y'all.


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL! You find something that WORKS and you are DISAPPOINTED!! The sad part is, I can relate to that!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I understand how you feel! Sometimes, I do 'tests' just to see how a product works--sometimes, Hoping to prove- I don't really need to purchase it.. There have been a few times when I was delighted to find the products don't work well and I don't have to waste my money! And then there are those times, I find they really do work, cut my labor or time and I continue to purchase them...


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

That DOES suck!!! I'm along with everyone!
That being said, a girl at work was cleaning with clorox cloths instead of the towels we have on hand and the bleach we have on hand. It smelled wonderful, I'll admit, but wasn't at all necessary! So tied to pop culture it's pathetic! I'm looking forward to when my clorox ready mop loses the liquid and I can fill it with vinegar water! Muahahahahahahaha!!! Unfortunately, I bought three bottles of the stuff....I also have pinesol too....could just fill it with that, either way money is getting saved! I already use a cloth with it, and not the throwaway pads!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

Since I started getting all my cleaning and laundry supplies for free, I've been able to try all sorts of new products. Some of them are impressive. Some are a bust.

(Shout wasn't free. It was 22Â¢ ea. But I got enough to last a few years!).


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've had really diffcult oily stains where I've treated them with Shout twice and they went away.

I first treated them and left them stand an hour or two and washed them BUT didn't put them in the dryer. The second treatment and they washed and dried perfectly.

Shout works well that way on underarm stains too.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I use the Shout Advanced for Greasy Stains, on all my Chef's coats. Works really well. Just spray on and wait 5 minutes,wash and dry.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

ladycat said:


> Since I started getting all my cleaning and laundry supplies for free, I've been able to try all sorts of new products. Some of them are impressive. Some are a bust.
> 
> (Shout wasn't free. It was 22Â¢ ea. But I got enough to last a few years!).


How do you get all your supplies for free?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

Merks said:


> How do you get all your supplies for free?


Supercouponing! :happy:

I get most of my nonfoods average of 90% off, and an average of 75% off of foods (much less savings on organic foods, though).


----------

